# Startup Error 116 Please Help!!!



## Morph22 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok here is whats going on i have new sony computer that when it starts up it give me error 116 and forces me to go the bio setup i go in there and i just press esc and exit and then it boots up to windows but i dont want to keep doing that all the time can someone help me out and tell me how to fix this error 116.

Its have a pentium 4 3.2ghz
250gb Serial ATA Drive

So if anyone can help please do so thanks.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I havent a clue, But what I would do is snoop around in bios and see if
theres a setting wrong. You know,,date, time, hdd's,cdrom drives. If your 
machine has a agp video card make sure primary vga is set to agp, its throw
ing you into bios for a reason. Simply hitting esc is not correcting the prob.
If you have a question about your bios settings post back, good luck


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try to read this thread. It is the only solution I could find to this error.
http://www.houseofhelp.com/v2/showthread.php?t=32767


----------



## vinod.naik (Jul 7, 2009)

Morph22 said:


> Ok here is whats going on i have new sony computer that when it starts up it give me error 116 and forces me to go the bio setup i go in there and i just press esc and exit and then it boots up to windows but i dont want to keep doing that all the time can someone help me out and tell me how to fix this error 116.
> 
> Its have a pentium 4 3.2ghz
> 250gb Serial ATA Drive
> ...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Terrister is correct. It's a read/write error. Read this as it fixed this persons problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/startup-error-116-please-help-64131.html


----------

